# CC Wood Pin brush



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My gilrls are having so much static with the CC Wood Pin Brush. As posted many of you love this brush and I did at first but what gives now? Do any of you have this static problem? Am I not doing something?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the CC Wood Pin Brush and love it also. So far I haven't had static issues. Tucker gets misted with a conditioner before brushing and we have a whole house humidifier. My guess is that both of those help reduce static.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to use a conditioning spray/detangler when brushing, otherwise it is static city. I LOVE my CC wood pin brush. I got it as Westminster last week.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We have terrible static in our house now, too, but I love my CC wood pin brush. Even with a little static I can run it right through Jackson. Just spray a little conditioner, or fill up the tea kettle and get it going on the stove before you brush to put a little moisture in the air!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm having static issues in my house no matter what brush I am using on her (or me!) I can't wait til' its over, I hate the static and with my baby fine hair :redface:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Same here - our house is full of static due to the heat running so much. Panda has that cottony puppy coat and I'm convinced that the static is contributing to the sudden mat issues we're experiencing. I brush her every day, without fail, but now cannot begin to keep up with the matting issues. Her ears and under her front legs is the worst. I use a detangler/conditioner spray before brushing. That helps but the mats are awful....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Donna, please read all the threads about "blowing coat".


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in Florida and we are staticy too with the cooler weather. I'm guessing it will end when it warms back up. I love my wood pin brush. Best $28 I ever spent. I bought two!


----------

